# Warning: You Probably Don't Want To View This Thread - Memoirs from a Tool Junkie



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 30, 2014)

If you don't know by now, i found a great deal on an interesting and obscure milling machine:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/30196-Superior-Dual-Spindle-Milling-Machine

But that was only half of the best part!!
in talking to the old owner i found machinist Valhalla !!!!
the warehouse had enough equipment, tooling, and supplies to outfit an entire large scale machine shop.
literally millions of dollars sitting there unused being sold out a few pieces at a time:bitingnails::bitingnails::bitingnails:


the place really was indescribable... it could be a thread on it's own just to say what i saw!:rubbinghands:
i digress,
What i wanted to do was to show off a few trinkets that i value just as much if not more than the Superior Mill!!
if a picture is worth a thousand words, then here's 2 thousand!








you won't believe the prices:
2x3 Granite Surface Plate- $30
2"x 2"x 26" Granite Straight Edge- $25
4" Screwless Vise -$30
Biax Scraper- $25 (the biax scraper possibly has a broken switch)

Grand Total $110.00 "jawdrop:

i could not get the money out of my pocket fast enough!!!:rubbinghands:


as always thanks for reading the rants of a tool junkie!!!


----------



## HMF (Dec 30, 2014)

OMG!!! Love it!!!

:happydance:


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 30, 2014)

SICK I tell you!!!   You are just SICK!!! 

Oh, what an illness to be stricken with! 

So, um, when you get sick of showing them off, I'll give ya $300 for the lot....

In reality, you struck gold my friend. I'll bet you're still doing the happy dance!  

Congrats!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 30, 2014)

:thanks: everyone!!!


----------



## road (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm not envious,  really .  I love it when Great deals fall in my lap too.  

My buddy just got one of the "tomb-stones" for $60.  not a nick in it.  

Congrats on your score...


----------



## 18w (Dec 30, 2014)

Since you said it was being sold off a few pieces at a time, I suppose you will be back with more treasures to taunt us with?   :thumbzup3: Congratulations, always nice to see someone find such great buys.


Darrell


----------



## jtrain (Dec 30, 2014)

Some reason tells me (your location) that I just can't take a drive over there some day to check it out.  Darn, shucks.
John


----------



## xalky (Dec 30, 2014)

Awesome! I love it when people get great deals on really hard to find tooling. I thought I was the only one that landed in it once in a while! :victory:


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 30, 2014)

18w said:


> Since you said it was being sold off a few pieces at a time, I suppose you will be back with more treasures to taunt us with?   :thumbzup3: Congratulations, always nice to see someone find such great buys.
> 
> 
> Darrell




Hi Darrell, Am I that transparent????:lmao:

It's been a while since I've been up to your neck of the woods, how are things up in Puyallup?
i did some work for Costco up there , I had a great time!!!
i look forward to seeing Washington again, i don't go very often, but i like it when i do!

i'll be sure to taunt as my hoarde becomes larger!!!
thanks to all for reading and commenting!
mike)


----------



## brav65 (Dec 30, 2014)

You know California is not to far from Arizona. If you need help figuring out what to buy I could give you a hand....


----------



## silence dogood (Dec 31, 2014)

What is really great is that surface plate will go to a good home and be used as intended instead of being made into some coffee table.  Good one.  Mark


----------



## Gary Ayres (Dec 31, 2014)

Wow!! If it was anyone else I would curse their name in envy   :greenwithenvy:

Well done Mike - you will make good use of them!

gary


----------



## CoopVA (Dec 31, 2014)

Wow!  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas s (Dec 31, 2014)

Great find Mike


----------



## tertiaryjim (Dec 31, 2014)

You were so rite! I shouldn't have looked.
Since I foolishly did----Incredible! I'm SOOO jealous.
People talk about living in a black hole where machinery and tools are rarely seen. Well, I live on the dark side of that hole.
So great find and hope you can score more out there. You've given me some hope to keep looking.


----------



## LEEQ (Dec 31, 2014)

Amazing deals you lucky devil.


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Dec 31, 2014)

brav65 said:


> You know California is not to far from Arizona. If you need help figuring out what to buy I could give you a hand....



Great thought!  I think we should go down there together and help him (and maybe get ourselves a couple trinkets!) :rofl:


----------



## Reeltor (Dec 31, 2014)

Great Tool Gloat,

Congratulations, what a way to bring in the New Year


----------



## jpfabricator (Dec 31, 2014)

Go take pictures. We need pictures or its all make belive!!
Serious, nice score!

Jake Parker


----------



## JHP (Jan 1, 2015)

"i found a great deal on an interesting and obscure milling machine: you won't believe the prices: Grand Total $110.00"

Well, my friend, you certainly Stepped in IT this time! Congrats!


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm in Sacramento.  Let me come help you carry out the goodies when you go back there.  Maybe a few will fall my way...  ;-)


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello Neighbor!
thanks for reading.
keep watching CL, the seller will have a lot more stuff up for sale in the future!
there's plenty to be had
mike)


----------



## rosswindows (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh man, I love finding great deals like that. I just moved from Lathrop last year. I should have stuck around eh?


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 2, 2015)

Well :yousuck:                    Oh and nice score.:allgood: Never find any deals like that here in FL.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 4, 2015)

Update:

the $25 Biax scraper LIVES AGAIN !!!:rubbinghands:

a short video as proof of it's operation!
the little sparks in the left portion of the screen are the motor brushes gently arcing on the motor's commutator!
all is very well indeed!:biggrin:

http://youtu.be/pu3IosMdzKw



thanks to all for reading and commenting!


----------



## TAWP Tool (Jan 5, 2015)

Bob Korves said:


> I'm in Sacramento.  Let me come help you carry out the goodies when you go back there.  Maybe a few will fall my way...  ;-)



I saw that dual spindle milling machine on CL for quite some time. I don't have much more space for new machines, but curiosity almost caused me to go look at it. NOW I WISH THAT I HAD! hahaha

I think we should gather up a Sacramento area old machinery lovers battalion and all head over there to have a look!

Nice score on all of the tools!

Guy in Elk Grove


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 5, 2015)

if i see him starting to add stuff to CL again, i'll be sure to alert the troops!!!!
he seems to sell tools/machines in small batches from what i have seen so far.

Thanks for reading!
mike)


----------

